# RTX 3080 - GPU-Z shows 0rpm but fan spins loudly



## Dan87 (May 19, 2021)

Hi everyone. I have a peculiar problem with my 3080.

The model is Strix OC. The left/right fan used to spin at full speed anytime I launched a game, whilst the mid one was behaving normally.
On GPU-Z this is what I could see: 



http://imgur.com/a/n4KfRvK


Fan 1 (being left/right fan) spin at 53% but shows 0rpm.
Fan 2 (mid fan= spin at 53% and shows between 998 and 1000rpm

Now, trust me when I say that the left and right fans spin way beyond 53%. Yesterday I purchased a new SSD, did a clean install and boom: everything works fine again! Fan 1 and 2 were both showing the correct rpm and the behaviour you see on the image (0rpm on fan1) happened only after a while, I guess when either of these criteria were met:  https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1044879/ 
However, today I am experiencing this issue again. I have installed all softwares 1 by 1 and I havent installed anything new today. I am guessing this is something related to Microsoft drivers? 
I have tried MSI AB in the past, but it just doesn't work for me. Today I have installed GPU Tweak II but it does nothing when the card has this sort of behaviour. I don't have Nvidia Broadcast installed for reference and the power management is set to normal.

I am getting desperate because the GPU is supposed to be fine but there's something that is making it behave in the wrong way. I can hear these fans from a different room... that's how loud they are. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2021)

Are you mining, by any chance?

If so i bet your Tjunction temps (only visible in HWinfo, at this stage) are overheating and its ramping the fans up


----------



## Dan87 (May 19, 2021)

Hey thanks for the reply!

No mining whatsoever, just gaming. I don't have HWinfo installed, shall I go for it and send a screenshot?


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Tjunction temps (only visible in HWinfo, at this stage)


Also displayed in GPU-Z for months


----------



## Dan87 (May 19, 2021)

For the sake of it, below 2 screenshots from GPU-Z. First one on idle, second one when a game is launched:

*IDLE*


http://imgur.com/a/OhiuLHP

*
GAMING*


http://imgur.com/a/NIBSef7


----------



## birdie (May 19, 2021)

Don't understand why the OP hasn't uploaded the images to this forum, OK I'm doing it for them:

IDLE vs LOAD:




 



Looks like you've got a *mechanical/electrical failure*. Probably you need to RMA your card or just find a replacement part, disassemble the card and replace the broken fan.


----------



## Dan87 (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for having uploadead them on the forum. Apologies I haven't.

Just a question with regards to the mechanical-electrical failure: do you see there's something wrong from what I've posted on GPU-Z or?


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Also displayed in GPU-Z for months


Thats what i get for using HWinfo so much



Dan87 said:


> For the sake of it, below 2 screenshots from GPU-Z. First one on idle, second one when a game is launched:
> 
> *IDLE*
> 
> ...



FYI, GPU-Z has its own uploader that uploads to techpowerup itself, using the little camera icon

Looks like you have a physically faulty (or perhaps just loose?) fan, or fan connector


----------



## Dan87 (May 20, 2021)

Ho and thanks or the reply. Just for me to understand, is it something from my screenshots that makes you assume that the fan or fan controller is faulty? Thanks


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2021)

Dan87 said:


> Ho and thanks or the reply. Just for me to understand, is it something from my screenshots that makes you assume that the fan or fan controller is faulty? Thanks


more that everything else is normal, the only thing that fits is that the RPM reading from the fan isnt reaching the GPU, so its spinning it higher and higher trying to get it to the requested value


----------



## Dan87 (May 20, 2021)

The thing is that I've been having this GPU since October and only at some point it started behaving like this. Earlier this week I did a clean windows install and the GPU was back to "normal", even the RPM were read by GPU-Z. From a day to another - without installing any new softwares - it went back to the current behaviour. So I am wondering if it really is the GPU or if it a driver that is messing with it...


----------



## silentbogo (May 20, 2021)

That looks like readings from 2-pin fans. Tach wire broken? Have you ever attempted to take off the shroud or repaste the card?


----------



## Dan87 (May 20, 2021)

I tried to disconnect and reconnect the fan headers but no change. I haven't repaste the GPU as the temps are always very low.

The left-right fans have a 6-pin connector... I was tempted to connect it to the external fan headers but obviously they only have 4 pins...


----------



## Dan87 (May 21, 2021)

So... FIXED. 

The attachment explains everything. I took some courage and deshrouded my Strix OC 3080. It was very easy to do, but it was my first time. The fan connector wasn't pushed all the way through. Good job Asus...

Thanks to all those who have helped, I appreciate it!


----------



## Chomiq (May 21, 2021)

Dan87 said:


> So... FIXED.
> 
> The attachment explains everything. I took some courage and deshrouded my Strix OC 3080. It was very easy to do, but it was my first time. The fan connector wasn't pushed all the way through. Good job Asus...
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped, I appreciate it!


Classic. Glad you solved it.


----------



## Fixed_MSI_RTX3080 (Oct 2, 2021)

Can confirm it fixed my issue. For any fellow google search readers who may end up here in the future.. for the MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio you don't have to remove the shroud, simply unplug the card from the PCI-e slot, and look at the other end of the PCB from the PCI-e connector. Check if either the white/black fan cables are unstuck .


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2021)

Dan87 said:


> So... FIXED.
> 
> The attachment explains everything. I took some courage and deshrouded my Strix OC 3080. It was very easy to do, but it was my first time. The fan connector wasn't pushed all the way through. Good job Asus...
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped, I appreciate it!







Goddamnit asus


----------

